# Tournament?



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

We trying to get one together? Weather shows 50% rain chance.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I will probably enter either way, hope it rains my water bill may equal my electric this month.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

as long as it isn't lightening I will be fine!

I was worrying about it being so hot this week, guess that will make it cooler (if it happens)


----------



## mrbuck865 (Apr 26, 2011)

*sheldon*

Anthony Sayre and Garrett Neshyba planning to fish...


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Randy Dobbins and Russell Ramsey


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

My partner cant make, so I may be out this week. Thinking about maybe fishing it solo.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I am redoing the deck on the front of my boat, so I have to get that done today to even have a chance of fishing.


----------



## Gambler55 (May 11, 2011)

*We are in !*

Kenny Smith and Cody Shirley , 6 pm right ?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes take off is at 6


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

better get that deck finished!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much is your entry, and do most people fish full size boats, or small alum boats?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Sheldon*

Tommy vinas and brian leggett...we are in


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

40 bucks a boat...

usually a mix of full size boats and some alum boats. Just have to keep your fish alive.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

iFly said:


> better get that deck finished!


i got it done enough to fish today. I have to cut in the door and redo the carpet on it later. But its good enough to fish on tonight!!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I took my sons over yesterday and we fished from 4-7 when the rain drove us off. I am not fishing tonight, tow vehicle is at dealer. We were way down the levee fishing the pad fields and over where the ball fields are, I saw two really big flashes during a break in the rain, thought it was bball lights shorting or something. Get to the ramp, firetrucks on Pineland and kid with bball uniform on bank fishing tells me two poles struck by lightning, one catching on fire briefly. The are the first poles when you turn S going towards Old 90. No visible damage but road was blocked for 30 minutes. Kept telling my son if he saw any strikes to tell me as it would take us in but we never saw any, I guess the ones you don't see are the ones that get you, like lower unit killing stumps.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

hopefully it holds off today. i am really wanting to get out there and fish.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Weather's looking crappy! It needs to hurry or slow down!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

everyone just keep checking back here, might just cancel that radar is looking mean!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like all the storms will dissipate around 4 so we should be good. Might get a little rain but nothing severe.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

iFly said:


> Looks like all the storms will dissipate around 4 so we should be good. Might get a little rain but nothing severe.


thats what I keep seeing also.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

we are still in. thats what frog togs are for. should be good fishing just before the front hits tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> we are still in. thats what frog togs are for. should be good fishing just before the front hits tonight or tomorrow.


 I bet you mean't after the storm, it's rollin' thru now!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

gonna be fun gettin everyone paid up in the rain


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

What yall think?

Pretty heavy green with some yellow still in there at about 5:45


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Its good. I live 5 minutes from there. Really light drops right now


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

No lightning. Just put rain gear over your skirts and go fishing lol


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

We runnin sign ups out of your truck? haha my window doesnt roll down


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

radar keeps getting worse from 5:15 to 6:45 you wanna run it? Think ima sit this one out. I think it will be okay during fishing times but during the time we sign up and stuff it will be nasty.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

iFly said:


> We runnin sign ups out of your truck? haha my window doesnt roll down


That's fine


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*sheldon*

brian and I will be there... I am in humble and its not bad right now... Jason are you gonna run it? lets just see what happens at that time... tommy261


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

It's really good over here right now. I should be there unless something changes in the next hour and if I need to I'll run it. I live 5 minutes away and it has stopped raining completely over here.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*t*

not raining here on the lake right now either...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Need a weigh bag if I run it. Hopefully someone brings one


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

It stopped at my house to but the bad stuff is still on the way. We can just cancel if you don't want to run it. Only 5 boats signed up right now anyway.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*sheldon*

if it gets dangerous and we dont get to finish just refund the money or keep it logged for next tournament...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Just talked to my buddy. Said the bad stuff is on the way. Idk. He mentioned about trying tomorrow. What do y'all think?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm gonna give until 5 and see how were looking before I decide anything.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to work till 8 pm tomorrow so I won't be there. Yall gonna run it tonight? If not ill send an email out saying its cancelled.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Radar looks pretty crappy!


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

tommy261 said:


> if it gets dangerous and we dont get to finish just refund the money or keep it logged for next tournament...


That sounds good to me. We are going to show up for sure.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Anybody up for playing tomorrow?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

It looks like it's movin pretty quick. Or I'm just wishful thinking


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll show up and try. If it's too bad full refunds minus my cut for hazard pay lol


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

haha! I think it will clear up just enough for yall. I'll be at home nice and dry though.

Yall have fun, bring in some pigs.

If no one brings a weigh bag just use an old pillow case or something miller


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

How much is hazard pay? That may make me stay home! Lol


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*sheldon*

Its been at least 45 min. from any lightning here in humble... so Idk it might be moving slow... I will be there anyways.. rain is okay but i hate the lightning... tommy.. brooks you fishing it?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll find something if it comes to it


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

We have a bag we can use


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

agteacher said:


> How much is hazard pay? That may make me stay home! Lol


Enough for a frosty beverage lol


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I was but I am a storm wussy. I will wait til the last minute to decide. Keeping a close eye on the radar right now.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bev.*

will dos equis work... sip'n on one now...


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

You bringing enough drinks for everyone?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

tommy261 said:


> will dos equis work... sip'n on one now...


Definitely. 
If brooks doesn't fish I dont fish. He's in my boat


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*brooks*

your the one with all the jack... I like bud light better.... just bring me some of that and I will video you and jason...lol drunk camera man...i will get all the footage...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

We drink keystone. Can't let u film. Ud see our secret fishing spot


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*jason*

your fishing spot with lance or tommy... I will bring you some old english or st. ides and turn my head while filming...lol


----------



## Gambler55 (May 11, 2011)

*Sheldon ?*

R WE FISHING THIS EVENING R NOT ?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

My spot with Tommy.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*jason*

just got off the phone with brooks... see yall in a few...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Gambler55 said:


> R WE FISHING THIS EVENING R NOT ?


As of Right now we got a few guys that are still in to fish. It's a tough call to make. Are u in if it's a go?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*gambler*

gambler I am going... just meet at the ramp and we will decide then.... hard to say sitting at home...


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going up there. Check it out at the lake. Not too far back to my house if it does not look good.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Headed up there now


----------

